# Recommendations for endurance riding/training books?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I've currently checked out The Complete Book of Long Distance Cycling by Burke. Great read so far. I was wondering if there are other books I should look into?


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I have that book and it's pretty comprehensive, although there is not a lot of material on competitive events. If you go Amazon and search "long distance cycling" you will see some others.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

If you go to UMCA ultra distance cycling website they have some nice articles in there on different training info.

John Hughes has some training info there and if I remember right there is a 12/24 hr training schedule which shows you how to use the long ride schedule before the race you want to do. Good luck


----------

